# Daily brushing spray suggestions



## Borgcube (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello,

Seems like a common thread here but the more I read about it and explored the products the more I became confused.

Essentially this: Q gets brushed twice per day by Mommy and goes to the Groom Room every two weeks. She's 100% indoors as we live in a high rise condo except for her daily walks. She has no matting issues or anything like that but we've read where you are not supposed to brush the coat of a Havanese when it's dry although that's what we've been doing for her 2.5 years to this point.

So we are looking for suggestions to some type of brushing spray. Don't need thick and gooey or heavily scented. Just something that makes the brushing go smoothly and keeps her coat in good shape.

Hopped on Amazon etc. and it seemed that most were shampoos and conditioners, required diluting, etc. Just looking for for something simple.

Thanks.


----------



## Borgcube (Nov 28, 2019)

And get this bow off of me! It's terribly undignified.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a combination of Ice on Ice (Chris Christensen) and diluted Spectrum 10 (Chris Christensen) which is the conditioner I use when I bathe them. This has been my go-to grooming spray for years. It is lightweight, not heavily perfumed, and does a great job.


----------

